# Recent bladebait fishing trip on Cape Cod



## bassinRN (Jan 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNmHRyvEl0Q&feature=c4-overview&list=UUlpKT7LwkQT4IXTjaim8tUw


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2014)

Your the man Jim! :beer: You need to take me fishing with you.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice - Kettle Ponds rock


----------



## redbug (Jan 3, 2014)

okay great job but 

what type of retrieve?? what type rod?? length? line?? details 
I need to learn this tech


----------



## bassinRN (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry for not replying...I use 1/2oz. Damiki or Binsky blades in about 20-40 foot of water. It is a med/light fast tip spinning set up. Cast out and watch your line making sure the lure hits the bottom then slowly raising the rod tip and following the lure back to the bottom in a controlled yo-yo motion. Next up in the Northeast is jerkbait fishing follow shortly by more blade baiting...kettle ponds DO rock!!


----------

